# Upmix mit dem Realtek HD Audio-Manager



## Bellerophon85 (20. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem: An meinem Gigabyte Board (M55S-S3) hängt ein 5.1 System das funktioniert soweit auch super. Wenn ich jetzt aber Musik hören will wird das nur über die beiden Front-Boxen ausgegeben. Ich habe in dem Audiomanager dann nach einer Upmix-Funktion gesucht aber keine gefunden. Kann mir wer weiterhelfen?

mfg

Bellerophon


----------



## EmmasPapa (20. September 2007)

Bellerophon85 am 20.09.2007 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe ein Problem: An meinem Gigabyte Board (M55S-S3) hängt ein 5.1 System das funktioniert soweit auch super. Wenn ich jetzt aber Musik hören will wird das nur über die beiden Front-Boxen ausgegeben. Ich habe in dem Audiomanager dann nach einer Upmix-Funktion gesucht aber keine gefunden. Kann mir wer weiterhelfen?
> 
> ...



Welchen Sinn macht es Stereosound aus allen Lautsprechern gleichzeitig zu hören. ob das ein besseres Klangbild gibt wage ich mal zu bezweifeln. ist es normalerweise nicht immer so, das nur diese beiden Boxen bei Stereo angesprochen werden?


----------



## Herbboy (20. September 2007)

EmmasPapa am 20.09.2007 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Welchen Sinn macht es Stereosound aus allen Lautsprechern gleichzeitig zu hören. ob das ein besseres Klangbild gibt wage ich mal zu bezweifeln.


 das klangbild wird sicher nicht besser, abermanche wollen den sound halt aus allen boxen - man hat die 2 anderen boxen ja schließlich bezahlt... 



> ist es normalerweise nicht immer so, das nur diese beiden Boxen bei Stereo angesprochen werden?


 ja. musik ist stereo, außer ein paar extra als surround aufgenommene musik-DVDs



@frage: das msus man evtl. in der playersoftware einstellen.


----------



## Bellerophon85 (20. September 2007)

Das Problem ist dass eben nur die beiden Front-Boxen (kein Subwoofer!) angesprochen werden und da ist das Musikhören dann doch nicht das Wahre. Ich werde mal schauen ob ichs im Winamp einstellen kann. Bei meinem alten Board (A7V-333) wars eben so dass man den Upmix beim onboardsound einstellen musste.


----------



## der-jo (20. September 2007)

also beim Realtek HD audio Manager kann man doch das Schema auswählen, also stereo, 2.1, etc
bringts nix wenn du da auf 5.1 stellst?


----------



## Herbboy (20. September 2007)

der-jo am 20.09.2007 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> also beim Realtek HD audio Manager kann man doch das Schema auswählen, also stereo, 2.1, etc
> bringts nix wenn du da auf 5.1 stellst?



ja, bei 5.1 müßte zumnidest der sub dann mitmachen.


bei einstellung 2.1 ist is klar, dass der sub nicht geht - da wird nämlich nur über den EINEN anschluss ein signal gesendet. den du mit normalen 2.0 / 2.1 boxen nutzen würdest.


----------



## der-jo (20. September 2007)

und genau so gehts auch beim meinem Bruder, auf nem Asus a8V-se mit nem 
Logitech 5.1 (~80€).
du kannst doch nebenbei auch alle anschlüsse noch einzeln konfigurieren, will heißen nem Boxen-Port einfach mal zum Kopfhörer machen, nur nen out-eingang als in eingang nehmen geht net.


----------



## EmmasPapa (20. September 2007)

der-jo am 20.09.2007 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> und genau so gehts auch beim meinem Bruder, auf nem Asus a8V-se mit nem
> Logitech 5.1 (~80€).
> du kannst doch nebenbei auch alle anschlüsse noch einzeln konfigurieren, will heißen nem Boxen-Port einfach mal zum Kopfhörer machen, nur nen out-eingang als in eingang nehmen geht net.



Die HD Realtek hat dafür auch die passende Software. Da kann man die einzelnen Anschlüsse manuell konfigurieren. War bei mir auf der CD mit dabei.


----------



## der-jo (20. September 2007)

das Topic heißt ...... mit dem Realtek HD Audio Manager
und du empfielst ihm den Relatek HD Audio Manager`?


----------



## EmmasPapa (20. September 2007)

der-jo am 20.09.2007 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> das Topic heißt ...... mit dem Realtek Audio Manager
> und du empfielst ihm den Relatek HD Audio Manager`?



Äh, HD steht doch sogar imTitel


----------



## Bellerophon85 (20. September 2007)

sorry doppelpost


----------



## Bellerophon85 (20. September 2007)

der-jo am 20.09.2007 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> also beim Realtek HD audio Manager kann man doch das Schema auswählen, also stereo, 2.1, etc
> bringts nix wenn du da auf 5.1 stellst?



Ich habs bereits auf 5.1 eingestellt und ich habe gerade gemerkt dass beim Media Player alles funktioniert nur der Winamp macht anscheinend Probleme


----------



## mastermaisi777 (20. September 2007)

Wenn die selbe software ist wie bei meinem board dann konfigurier mal alle anschlüsse als audio ausgang, dann lauft das bei mir.


----------

